# Demon Under the Stairs :>



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, this is my first thread so please bear with me  With the help of heresjohnny, Krough, and Vlad ~ and any one i have left out, sorry ~ I have started on my Demon Under the Stairs. Here is a pic of what I used:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is a short movie of what it will do: 

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon%20under%20the%20stairs/?action=view&current=MOV00048.flv


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

awesome DFBL!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I took two red LEDs and connected them to a resistor~that came in the package. And connected that to a 6 inch male power lead that plugged into a AC to DC MultiVoltage Power adapter. Then plugged that into a socket adapter which i had screwed into one of the motion sensor sockets. I connected the wires from the motion sensor to some 20 gauge Hook up wire and put a male plug on the end of it. Then plugged it into the wall, set the switch to test and whola! :jol: My Demon under the stairs was born!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great fang


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks HJ and BD! Now I have to solder my connections. Just hot glued and taped to make sure it worked! LOL Then will make a box for the motion sensor to sit near my sidewalk. Can only imagine all the fun I'm going to have with that this Halloween! When they walk up they wont know what hit em! muwhaaahahahahahah :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Purty dang cool, Dark Bat!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

nice job fangs! you did an excellent job! i might have to make one for myself! 
i think i am going to have something like that, except for LEDS to turn on i'm going to have a strobe light.
if i have any problems think you can help me out?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you Sin and FYF!!! :>

If I can help you out FYF I certainly will! If not I know who possibly could! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I could post a how to(when your done) for you on my how to page if you like?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That rocks!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice project Dark Fanged Bat Lady. Good job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey great idea. I have my inside display in my basement. This would be a cool way to scare them since its my halloween village and not scary...cool thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It is alive! lol Way to go DFBL. Your demon still in the wrapper looks great, LOL. Private joke folks sorry. In all seriousness, it came out just fine. Now you see that there's nothing to making props other than conceiving an idea, and asking questions on anything that has you stumped. there's no such thing as a prop that someone can't build. the talent pool is large enough around here to come up with answers to most everything. So what's the next project?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks real good...is the flicker/variance in the brightness due to the transformer?
(I'm not that much of an electrical genius...my only genius lies in mischief, or really buggering things up)


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Fangs, You have done an amazing job! Of course I have told you this already! lol

I can't wait to see more of your creations!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Really nice Batty!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the flicker is just from moving the camera around. From the description, the LEDs would just have a constant brightness.

Nice and easy project. It would also be good for distracting people so that you can do something else to really scare them.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*cool*

Im ll about the How To's! I got to make me one of those! Id like to add it in one of my life size zombies


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice! I've been looking for a simple way to do motion activation. This may be it.

How much was total cost? 

I have no idea how to hook up the wiring to the motion detector. Would you post more pics please of the finished product?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank You Everybody! :> 
Ugly Joe: Sorry bout the movement, wasn't holding still enough! LOL
FrightYard: that would be cool! and if i can do it, you can do it! I'll try to make a better how to and post it ok?
Sickie: I'll total it up and let you know :> Sure i can post more pics, was just so excited about actually doing it. Plus the pics were taken in my hallway LOL I'll try to help in any way that i can! :>


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww...still, pretty damn cool having it triggered by motion, and I think a simple pair of eyes shining from total darkness will be very disturbing!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you! Hope so! :devil: i was going to unscrew the other socket and take it off, but after careful consideration, i'm going to use the 2nd socket adapter and plug in a tape player and have it play the awesome growl our puppy does when she plays! That will really freak them out! I love Halloween! :>


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

I was trying to think of something to put in the 2nd bay of my garage... I think I found it! And growling along with the eyes would be GREAT!

Thanks for sharing, DFBL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

No prob Gothikim! Glad to be of assistance! :> That will be cool in your garage! Do you have one single door? I could just see the lights coming from under the garage door! :devil: :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Waiting for the completed photos 

I'm a visual learner


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey FE, Sure I would love to have you post it. Should i type it all up in Microsoft word and send it to you? Or better yet, since I'm new to all of this, how bout I let you tell me what/how to do it! :>


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok Sickie Here is where I Hot glued the LEDs together, I bent the tips into small circles to keep them together and create contact, like a link in a chain. And then hooked them to a resistor and the Hookup wire. The whiteish blobs are the temporary Hot glue. :>
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon under the stairs/DSC00042.jpg


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

This pic is when I attached the Hook up wire(plain black) from the LEDs to the 6 inch male Lead (striped wire) that plugs into the adapter. 

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon under the stairs/DSC00046.jpg


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

This one is the LED wire/plug (Black) plugged into the female adapter(cream).
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon under the stairs/DSC00041.jpg


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the AC to DC adapter. It is only plugged into the wall so I could make sure that the LEDs worked before plugging them into the motion detector.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

And this is where i took the wires from the back of the motion sensor and hooked them to some of the hook up wire and added a polarized plug. The Socket adapter is already in one of the spots for the lights and I needed to add a 6 inch extension cord because the socket adapter went to far down into the lite socket and I didn't want to cut the housing down. 
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon under the stairs/DSC00049.jpg


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the LEDs lit up in the Hallway. LOL :>

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/demon under the stairs/DSC00037.jpg


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Now I have to decide if i want the lights to stand alone under my deck or be inside a container. And i have to build the box for the motion sensor and the tape recorder. It looks pretty creepy under the deck right now cuz of all the little sucker trees from the Silver Ash on the other side of our house. :> Decisions, decisions. LOL


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

if you put it in a container will you be painting the inside black?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I actually have two options, I can either use the 35 mm film canisters or I have some containers that are black on the outside and white on the inside. I just have to take the time and drill the holes in the bottoms and see which one i like better. I will definitely take pics of both and post them so you can see which one works better. :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, took me about 20 minutes of studying these photographs to figure out the simple explaination! LOL One of those things that you instantly know what is done when you see it in person. 

One question to clear everything up- You plug the adapter into the socket adapter, right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! One more thing= total cost?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes i did Sickie, but I needed the 6 inch extension cord because the adapter itself was to big to fit into the socket on the motion sensor. Sorry, Its my first How to and I'm not that great of a teacher, well.............at electrical stuff :> Cost coming right up


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Have I confused any one else yet? :>


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, Total was around $50 for me. But i got the adapter for $21 at radioshack and you could find it cheaper on the internet. And I bought a pkg of 18 LEDs with the resistors from a Hobby Store. Got more wire than i really needed but i can use it for other stuff. Learned my lesson about jumping in with both feet and not doing my homework. The adapter was the most expensive thing. But it has multiple uses so it works out in the end. LOL :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Then I totally understand now. :-D

I'm actually excited about this, because I don't have a lot of electrical how-to knowledge and I've been trying to figure out how to make motion activated props!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool! Hope I have helped you. I didn't know anything either and now I have been bitten! :> If i can do it, anybody can do it! The hardest part was telling myself I could and if i screwed it up everything was going to be ok. I'm a perfectionist with undiagnosed OCD. ROFL :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I have to admit I'm no perfectionist, but I am a bit of a control freak when it comes to props.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL Sickie! As am I! :> Cant wait to see pics of your motion activated props! :> If that is ok?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i was going to make something like this except i got the wrong spotlight thing. mine doesn't have a motion sensor.
note to self. READ THE BOX NEXT TIME!!!!!
lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

DFBL I'm a newbie at at this, so I don't have any made yet, but the ideas are a-brewin'! :-D

I AM planning on an animatronic Christmas prop, so I'll show ya that in a month or so when it's done.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL FYF! Lesson Learned right!  Been there, done that! :>
I'm right there with you Sickie, a newbie myself LOL Great! a month it is! :>


----------

